# Charged by a hen...



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Went into the mountains with the boys on Saturday. Hiked our butts off and saw some wildlife and beautiful country. The grouse are looking great this year as every time we had the **** scared out of us by them it was a flock of 6-12. Lots of babies! One particular instance, mother hen came charging at us feathers ruffled and squawking as her babies took flight. She was very protective which I was quite surprised. Stayed on the ground in total danger until she felt her babies were safe. Just thought Id share.

Cheddar


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like MY mom


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats pretty entertaining when that happens- had one once in Wyoming that had no fear in her- actually smacked her wings on my waders a few times.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story.

Boy, they can really scare the heck out of ya.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dunno if its just me but when I hear them scrambling through dry oak brush I my first thought is always "SNAKE!"


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool story. Glad to hear grouse numbers are looking good in whatever area you were in.

I love grouse hunts. The forest is a nice change from other bird hunts.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Are there killdeers in Utah? If you get too close to their nest, normally in a bush somewhere, the mothers will feign injured and draw your attention, and make you or a predator chase it as it runs decoy away from the nest. I swear I saw some while I was up in Logan last week, but there were a lot of birds that I didn't recognize.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

fishreaper said:


> Are there killdeers in Utah? If you get too close to their nest, normally in a bush somewhere, the mothers will feign injured and draw your attention, and make you or a predator chase it as it runs decoy away from the nest. I swear I saw some while I was up in Logan last week, but there were a lot of birds that I didn't recognize.


Lots of them here.Had a mother running around on a golf course draging one wing to get us away from her brood.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

A couple years ago I had a male blue grouse that I would always find in the same place on the mountain for a couple weeks throughout the spring, and he would always show no fear and try to intimidate me. I threw a jacket over the top of him and caught him once. I let go of him, and he flew off deciding he wasn't such a tough guy after all. It's good to hear the grouse are doing good in your area. They seem to be down in numbers over my way.


----------

